# 10GB free space Copy from Barracuda Networks



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

https://copy.com?r=psMwsh

Allows photo sync and referrals get you an extra 5 GB of data so follow the link and get an extra 5 GB to start with!!!!


----------

